# Introducing PL's next sci-fi model project!



## Atrahasis (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

God I hope not


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Don't listen to him. I want the Lief Ericsson to be repopped almost more than any other spaceship kit but the Moon Bus and the Orion.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

I'm kinda Partial to the Original BIG Box the "Mystery Ship" came in. IIRC it matched the AMT Trek Kits Packaging.My Original cost me a whopping $2.50!!!! lol same with the BIG Box Spock! Ahh The Good ol' Days. lol

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I would buy one for nostalgia, but ONLY if it came with the original red transparent engine parts so I could light it. Sound would be cool too. And maybe a mini-CD of the old record of space sounds .

This despite the fact that the hull of this kit looks precisely like an old backpacking water bottle.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

We've seen fakes of supposedly new releases before, dude.

That one looks like a fake.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

I remember seeing one when I was a child (my cousin had one) and I remember the Star Trek style packaging that IIRC said "UFO Interceptor" ... But I never saw the ship _on_ Star Trek so I never got one. In fact, I've never seen that ship in action. That model (or parts of it) glowed in the dark too didn't it?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Babaganoosh said:


> We've seen fakes of supposedly new releases before, dude.
> 
> That one looks like a fake.


 No Dren,Sherlock! 
It's a gag. We do this all the time here.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

You might want to send that photo to Kellogg's as well. They're about as likely to release it as Polar Lights is at this point.


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

I wish.


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

nice cg work! but more convincing if you rounded the corners of the box just a little.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*wahoooooooooooooo*

i have been wanting one of these for a long time, with out paying e bay prices.
cant wait.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*wahoo II*

GRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

This kit was originally released twice:

1. the first one is the rare one, the one I had. In grey plastic with clear red engine parts and, I think, it had lighting. It also came with a floppy vinyl record featuring "The Sounds of Space" which is now online somewhere if you do a web search. It was a fun kit, but had nothing to do with Star Trek. It was the first and only model in a proposed series of non-movie related scifi ships. The kit was called the Leif Erricsen (sp?). It didn't do well in the stores so no further kits in the series were ever released, or maybe even designed.

2. Sometime later the kit was re-released as the UFO Invader in glow plastic, without the red engine parts, and I think, without the record? It also was missing several chromed parts necessary to build the micro shuttlecraft that lives behind the two doors on the top of the hull.


The Leif is fairly collectable. They come up on Ebay rarely and sell for a lot. Frankly it was a less than exciting kit. I think it's due to the rarity and the kitsch of the record and the 1960's that makes it so collectable. It was also designed by the same guy who designed The Botany Bay ship in Trek T.O.S. episode with the first appearnace of Khan.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It was designed by Matt Jefferies, who designed the Enterprise herself.

I liked it because it was a neat design AND a decent model kit.

Yes, it had lighting, just like the first release of the Enterprise and the Klingon cruiser did.

I have the UFO version. May even build it some day.


----------



## Atrahasis (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi all!

It may interest people here to know that this is considered by some to be a "lost Trek" design because of the fact that Matt Jeffries, the designer of the TOS E and D-7 and just about everything else in the show, designed it for AMT for model kit merchandising purposes. 

It's an intersting design, and were it to come back in mass-produced styrene form today, I personally think it needs revision and _added value_. 

For example, instead of all the "Lief Ericson" and "Strategic Space Command" stuff, which in my opinion was hard to visualize in one feel swoop back then (and it still is!), it needs to be made more relevant to today's space issues....and the epxloration of Mars fits the bill perfectly. 

The kit might also do well with optional parts to create several different versions and styles.

By the way, as depicted in my CGI it's based on the INSS MacArthur which was the feature ship of the sci-fi novel "Building the Mote in God's Eye" by Niven and Pournelle, who used the Lief model kit as a basis for a depiction of the ship on the novel cover. 

Even outside of the novel, this ship has acquired quite a _cult_ following over its 40 years of existence, and on eBay the original model kit sells for $200 or more. Even the later "glow-in-the-dark" UFO version goes for $100. 

There _is_ a demand for this kit among nostalgia fans, but I also believe that it could come back today and be popular with a new generation as well...if it's made _[exciting_ and _relevant_. 


























Feel free to use your imagination to discuss how this kit would/should be marketed today!


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

Otto69 said:


> This kit was originally released twice:
> 
> 1. the first one is the rare one, the one I had. In grey plastic with clear red engine parts and, I think, it had lighting. It also came with a floppy vinyl record featuring "The Sounds of Space" which is now online somewhere if you do a web search. It was a fun kit, but had nothing to do with Star Trek. It was the first and only model in a proposed series of non-movie related scifi ships. The kit was called the Leif Erricsen (sp?). It didn't do well in the stores so no further kits in the series were ever released, or maybe even designed.


In case anybody is interested, you can find more information _(including the "Sounds of Space")_ in the following locations:
http://www.bol.ucla.edu/%7efrank/le.html
http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/LEIF%20ERICSON%20PAGE.htm
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/index.html


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

If PL re-released it with all the original parts, red lightable engines (with or without lighting per se, I just want those cool red parts) I'd definately buy at least one. If they wanted to go the extra mile they could have it molded with some holed windows and supply an interior lighting kit. for the whole thing not just the engines. A backlit pod bay would be awesome. Maybe a CD of some new, strange, space sounds too.


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

I had this AMT kit on it's original release...I loved it along with all the stuff that came with it..after I destroyed it.. :freak: (I was 7 after all!!) it didn't re-appear until the mid 70s...and seemd to be in production till the early 80s... I now have one bought at a garage sale for $10.00 but..I would love to have a New kit based on the original..with the lighting, engines etc. included... It was featured in several storyboards for Star Trek The Animated Series..but never made it onto the TV....I would love to see this puppy re-released..and would pay a fair price for it..(would be nice to see it in the same scale as Polar Light's NCC-1701 release!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Atrahasis (Apr 26, 2005)

I would love to see it as a reasonably priced model kit of say $15-$20 that would not just be the same old model from the original 1960's kit, but a new tooling with maybe even a different scale...and of course an internal arrangement that would facilitate wires, bulbs, battery tray...heck, I would want those to come with the kit as well!

I can see a new generation of young modelers holding this ship fondly in their memories when they get older. 

Keep the ideas coming, folks! Maybe I'll even do more CGI depicting the "extras" that a new kit would come with to turn it into variants.


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

The basic problem is, short of the missing molds turning up, it will take some serious money to create an injection mold for a styrene kit. In order to convince Polar Lights or any other company to make such a capital investment, an adequate number of sales must be guaranteed.

Unfortunately, the number of baby-boomer modelers who want the Leif from their childhood is probably not a large enough number.

So the idea is how can the Leif be re-packaged and re-marketed in order to generate enough sales? Then lotsa kids will get a kewl new model, the company will get profits, and us purists will get our Leifs. Everybody happy.

This explains the "mars explorer" box at the start of the thread. It is a brainstorming item, ment to spark other ideas. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is the kind of thing you're thinking of but:

Rename it "Comet Mapping Earth Defense Ship". It flys through the galaxy watching for comets or the near Earth collision rock thingies, using it's shuttlecraft to land and install nukes to detonate or deflect the rocket.

Or heck, make it a submarine. It has a conning tower after all. Put it in a cartoon to get a media tie in.


----------



## Archaon (Apr 28, 2005)

There is also a market for younger people, sure it's hardly the first Enterprise, but a lot of younger modellers and enthusiasts are interested in 'catching up' with what they missed - and even younger sci fi modellers accept that not everything has the level of detail you find on more recent computer designed kits.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

When is that model going to be released???


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*When?*

Let's just say I wouldn't hold my breath for it if I were you...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Atrahasis said:


> By the way, as depicted in my CGI it's based on the INSS MacArthur which was the feature ship of the sci-fi novel "Building the Mote in God's Eye" by Niven and Pournelle...


 It's just "The Mote in God's Eye." No building 

And despite what Niven says, the ship wouldn't work at all for the McArthur, which is described as spinning for artificial gravity. Nothing about this would work spinning.

I just love it 'cause it looks cool.


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

John P said:


> It's just "The Mote in God's Eye." No building


Well, it is actually "from the *essay* 'Building the Mote in God's Eye'", instead of "the science fiction novel".  The essay is where Niven and Pournelle explain the centrifugal gravity _(that wouldn't work)_. I still like the scoops for wilderness refueling, though.


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow!!!
My 12 yr old son Just LOVED the Box Atra jiggered up....I'll get a few more takes from his friends... and get you some fairly un-scientific objective numbers...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Never heard of the essay, but I've read the book.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I used to have that kit as a kid. I remember the wheatbulbs and how the kit didn't seem to fit well. I never built it. It was at my old house but I don't think I brought it when I moved.


----------



## Atrahasis (Apr 26, 2005)

My apologies over the confusion over whether it was a book or an essay, but the point of interest is that this ship has become a well-recognized and ingrained sci-fi symbol, much like the C-57D which of course Polar Lights made a marvelous kit of. 

It's a subject of sci-fi historical interest but also could be a great new subject of interest for a new generation.

It needs some more pizazz though, like the way the TOS 1701 had all of those optional parts, and the way the TMP 1701 has all those internal features!

I encourage people to dwell on what kind of improvements this model can go through for a new styrene release...and post your ideas here!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'd learn how to spell "batteries" before printing _that_ box art! 

Of course, that _could_ be the way it's spelled in China. :jest:


----------



## Atrahasis (Apr 26, 2005)

...It looks like some exec didn't do his proofreading!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

"much like the C-57D which of course Polar Lights made a marvelous kit of."

Actually the Polar Lights kit is a very poor, and inaccurate representation of C-57-D (it is written in the book and script as C-57-D, NOT C-57D). They got the hull wrong, the top dome wrong. They also got the interior wrong, as well as adding a room that isn't in the set blueprints. 

C-57-D is my favorite ship, and I was very disappointed in the kit. Particularly as with a little research thay could have gotten it right, Lunar Models did.

David.


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

John P said:


> Never heard of the essay, but I've read the book.


It's called "Building the Mote in God's Eye" by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle. It can be found in the collections *N-Space* by Niven and *A Step Farther Out* by Jerry Pournelle.

Both are somewhat out of print, but copies can be gotten from http://www.bookfinder.com

For a quote from the essay, go to
http://www.projectrho.com/SSC/model.html
and scroll to the bottom.


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

BatToys said:


> I used to have that kit as a kid. I remember the wheatbulbs and how the kit didn't seem to fit well. I never built it. It was at my old house but I don't think I brought it when I moved.


Which is a pity, considering how even partially built kits go for over $100 on eBay.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have N-Space. I'll check it out. From the sound of it, it's an essay discussing the book? Likely the book came first then, hence the ship is from the book.


----------



## Atrahasis (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> I'd learn how to spell "batteries" before printing _that_ box art!
> 
> Of course, that _could_ be the way it's spelled in China. :jest:


That is the ultra rare first release. I heard only a dozen or so got out the door to retailers. :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yep, I just skimmed the essay in N-Space. It's a discussion of how Niven and Pournelle collaborated on, and developed the details of the novel "The Mote in God's Eye," including deleted scenes. It's kinda like a supplemental featurette on a DVD.


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok Atra has released the above models as a playable CG model In Starfleet Command 2
Demo of the game here..
http://www.fileplanet.com/50426/50000/fileinfo/Star-Trek:-Starfleet-Command-Volume-II-Demo..
Model can be downloaded here..
http://www.geocities.com/atrahasis1/index.html

and you can get instructions on how to add or substitute the model here
http://www.strategyplanet.com/sfc/sfc1/faq_mod.shtml

have fun!!!!


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, my unofficial "Kid on the Street"poll results are in...
of 7 12 yr olds polled..6 would like to see this kit on the shelves!!!

How about you folks...any other modelers want to build a new and improved Matt Jefferies original design?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup. Me want. I have the UFO Mystery Ship rerelease (missing one shuttle bay door) and the Federation Models scout ship and engines recasts. But the whole kit, with clear lightable engines, would be faboo.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'd love one as well.

Huzz


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Sign me up for several.


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

Any More out there that would like this kit made?


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

Raventree said:


> Any More out there that would like this kit made?


Absolutely!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd even be happy if someone would do a resin model the same size as the plastic kit.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

What is the Leif's scale?


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Unknown since it was never built in RL I think? But it's about 10" long as I recall, and figures for it would be about half the height of HO scale figures (maybe?).


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

1/144 perhaps?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Sure! Does this get us a "membership only" discount?


MMM


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

actually..it was 1/500!!


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Hmmmm.....In that case a 1/350 model would be sweet!


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

yep..
but it should also have a 1/1000 release..for us cheap types!


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

Raventree said:


> yep..
> but it should also have a 1/1000 release..for us cheap types!


Those are already available.
http://pages.sbcglobal.net/mdcurtiss/_wsn/page4.html

A resin model of the 10" version would be a huge slab of resin.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

10" is huge? I've got plenty of resin kits bigger than that. Hollow cast it and save on the slab .


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Wilco's resin Proteus is 11 inches long and retails for around $40 US and is a fine detailed kit with lots of parts and an interior. No reason why you couldn't do the Mystery Ship too.

Huzz


----------



## Nyrath (May 3, 2004)

I stand corrected. I was told by some resin casters that hollow casting was incredibly difficult.


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

Well I do own a Leif Ericsson (the GITD Leif released in the 70s)..it's got a broken conning tower plane (but a little sheet styrene can fix that!) But I would love to see another styrene release in Polar Light's TOS series releases..for my kids as well as myself..with all the parts included to light it up!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I would buy one.

It would be fun to build something different for a change.

Matt Jeffries designed it? It has got to be good then.


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok..now we know that Atra changed the name of the ship..What would you gents do to bring in the younger crowd of future modellers into the hobby with this ship?..title scale feature etc....


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

As way of a bump..here's another shot..










any Ideas of features or scale you gents need?


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's a web page with pictures of the actual old kit:

http://www.bol.ucla.edu/~frank/le.html


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Pamela Anderson Box art!!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Raventree said:


> any Ideas of features or scale you gents need?


 Scale? Same size as the original kit, or larger.

Features? Opening shuttle bay with shuttle; clear red cast engine parts with recesses for grain-o-wheat bulbs or LEDs; the exact original kit stand; the original kit decals plus any other markings you see fit.

In other wirds, an exact reproduction of the kit (or a super-sized reproduction of the kit).


----------

